# Favourite Skyscraper Colour



## Urban Dave (Apr 18, 2004)

No colour favourite. A skyscraper is beauty itself, without depending on the colour.

But black glass is really smart and elegant!


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

blues and greens are very nice, but i like lots of different colours.


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

I like this color...the Cira Centre Philadelphia.


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Blue and glassy


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

I tend to find black a sleekish color for skyscrapers.


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

Black and navy blue


----------



## mikep (Apr 7, 2005)

I think a variety of colours is good as well in a skyline:

































But my favourite is silver, black and then blue


----------



## jason909 (Nov 8, 2005)

*Aerial photographs of City of London at night*

Check out some of my new aerial images of Swiss Re Tower and Tower 42 :

http://news.jasonhawkes.com/archives/2005/09/index.html

Aerial photography commissions & library.

http://www.jasonhawkes.com
email: [email protected]

Tel : +44 (0) 118 9242946
Fax : +44 (0) 118 9242943


----------



## Skoulikimou (Aug 20, 2004)

i like blue or black


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

I do not have a favorite skyscraper colour, a lot of variety is good.


----------



## theperthvan (Oct 1, 2005)

purple would be different


----------



## Motyv (Mar 29, 2007)

black, blue, silver, green and glassy


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

If not the glassy reflective blue, then the aged but classy looking cream/ivory-white looks of buildings of the yesteryear, such as many of the New York or Chicago classics, or as this:


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

Skoulikimou said:


> i like blue or black


me too 

but the new green facade of the Verizon Building in NYC is also very beautiful


----------



## FMR-STL (Dec 1, 2006)

Marble and different stones add a touch of class..! :bowtie:


----------



## kix111 (Jun 14, 2007)

i like the one on the left in the middle..that green-ish blue color


----------



## anaiptol (Oct 6, 2007)

micro said:


> I prefer glass facades that mirror the sky.


Will you think about the birds?! :lol: 

I like dominant skyscrapers, like this one









Also I like whiteys









And blackies









and dark blue :banana: h yeah:


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

^ Racialist.


----------



## Ebola (Mar 12, 2006)

ALL black skyscrapers are utter crap except fot the JHC. I like reflective ones with light colors, like 2-4WTC, the FT, SWFC, and LBT. See-through is sometimes okay too, and I guess also a mix of see-through and reflective can be done, like depending on the amount of light hitting the tower. It's always good to see structure.


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Ebola said:


> ALL black skyscrapers are utter crap except fot the JHC. I like reflective ones with light colors, like 2-4WTC, the FT, SWFC, and LBT.


I disagree - Seagram's better than JHC. Although Seagram's a bit browny.


----------

